# Advice needed please



## Debbie Spellar (Sep 9, 2016)

We have just purchased a Peugeot boxer autosleeper 1995. It's our first Campervan. It came with an awning and lots of other things. We need additional storage so have been trying to find a rack to fit on the back door to store these things. Has anyone got any advice please. Thank you


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome Debbie.
I can understand the need for extra storage to bring all the comforts of home with you. But motorhomeing is a bit of a compromise. 
Weight is your enemy. Be careful of adding too much weight for the chassis and engines capabilities.

Do you know your available payload with fuel and water on board for starters? And what engine does the van have?

Ray.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum, hopefully someone with a similar layout will help you out. You might also like to ask on the Autosleeper owners forum. http://www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com

Davy


----------



## guyjp (Sep 1, 2016)

Fiamma do a range of storage boxes that fit to their bike racks. http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-Storage-Boxes-for-caravan-and-motorhome/Fiamma-Ultra-box-360


----------

